# Impala Kick Panels



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok need to get a good look at some of your kick panels out there... Need different ideas and what type of speakers are better to put behind the vent grills....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Here are the kickpanel in my 61


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2011)

very nice setup.


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

what about in a 64 ragtop ? the vents are in the way,, i bouth the kick panels but not too fond of them any other suggestions ?>


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@May 10 2011, 08:45 AM~20521566
> *Ok need to get a good look at some of your kick panels out there... Need different ideas and what type of speakers are better to put behind the vent grills....
> *


Larry hit up Doug from Eastbay Chapter, He does these on the side and does good work Hit him up Impalaman1 on Our thread


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 11 2011, 06:00 AM~20528382
> *Larry hit up Doug from Eastbay Chapter, He does these on the side and does good work Hit him up Impalaman1 on Our thread
> *



Thanks Frank....


----------

